# need info on reloading 300 win mag



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

Going to try my hand at reloading 300 win mag. I would like to get close to 3400-3500 fps (if its possible) with a 150-165 grain bullet. I would appreciate some advice on type of powder & bullet combos, weights etc... My hunting buddy has quite a bit of experience reloading 7mm rem mag, 25:08, 30:06 and a few other calibers but this will be our first time to reload 300 win mag. We hunt in wide open desert and mountain countryside where a shot can easily be 300-500 yards :sniper: .
thanks, Dan


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My best velocity and accuracy (with many calibers, but the 300 is included) has been with Barnes Triple Shock bullets (TSX) (I'm starting to sound like a broken record), and IMR 4831. R-22 is another good choice. I load 200gn bullets, you might need to go to a bit faster burning powder to get the velocities you're looking for with lighter bullets. Maybe R-19 or 4350.

For shots beyond you're maximum point blank range I think it's important to have a scope that allows you to negate the need for hold-over. Even the hottest 150gn bullet at 3500FPS (if you can get there) is going to require holdover beyond 350yds, assuming you're no more than about 3" high at 100yds and you're scope is mounted at or near 1.5" above your bore line.

Rather than trying to find the hottest load you're rifle will produce, I'd go another way. I'd find a good accurate load with a 168 TSX, 165 Accubond, 165 Interbond, 165 ballistic tip, etc. and then add a scope to the rifle that's up to the long range task. A scope with some sort of subtension reticle (extra aiming points for longer distances), or target turrets. I personally went with a few subtension reticles. On my 270 I'm using Leupold's Boone and Crocket reticle and my handload fits into the criteria for that reticle out to 500yds and is never more than 2" off (140gn TSX @ 3100fps). I shot two does with that rifle this season with witnesses. The 1st was a doe at 514yds, through the front shoulders, the second was a called head shot at 493yds. A buddy (not a frequent rifle shooter) shot his buck at 450yds with a 15-18mph crosswind with that same rifle, it was a one shot bang-flop kill as I talked him through the aiming process. I have handed that rifle to quite a few folks who've been able to hit stuff at long distance with a little coaching on where to aim.

I also had Leupold's custom shop match a subtension reticle to the load I shoot in my 300 win. I took an elk with that rifle earlier this fall at 373 yds. That rifle shoots 200gn TSX's because it is first and foremost an elk rifle for me and I want the stomp. The custom reticle costs $200 if you already own the scope.

Turrets are another way to go, but you have to learn "minutes of angle", how they work, then dial in your holdover. Either way you are always aiming "at" the critter, it takes the guess-work of hold over out of play and you only need to account for the wind.

To me a scope that accounts for longer range either via turrets or subtension makes lots more sense than a hot load on the ragged edge of saftey.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ditto... you will not be able to hit squat with a 3500fps 300WM...


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice/input. What would the case overall length be? COL


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

3.340" I have a Winchester Classic SS, that's as long as I can make them and still get them in the magazine. What are your plans?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll go along with what Horsager said. I would ask what length barrel you are shooting? You will never get to the velocities you want with a 24 inch barrel. I get 3350 fps with Ballistic Tips, and Swift Scirrocos. With Barnes TSX I don't back off on the load, and I don't get any pressure signs. This bullet gets 3425 fps out of my 26 inch barrel Remington Sendero. Those three bullets will group under .3 inches at 100 yards. The rifle has a 4 X 16 with target turrets. 
For the money I like the Nikon Buckmaster with side parallax focus. I have a Sightron on my 300 Win Mag, a Buckmaster on my 22-250, 270, and 300WSM. I have a Leupold Mark4 on my heavy barrel 308. All have target style turrets. 
Put white tape on the inside of your rear lens cap. Write all your come ups on it and when you pop your lens cap it's right in front of your face. 
I like a mil dot scope. I use a laser rangefinder, but if there is fog or rain the mil dot is always there to range with. Sight in for 100 yards and for quick shots beyond find what range your first and second mil dot will hit at. They will be 3.6 inches and 7.2 inches high at 100 yards when set at the required power for ranging.


----------



## alaskashooter (Oct 18, 2007)

These Guys are giving you great advice.... a range finder is a must at longer range shots. once you get out to 500 yards, if you are even off 25 to 50 yards on your "guestamate" you could be tracking for hours. I'm with the others - good optics, accurate load & knowing your distance.


----------

